# The City of Ember



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Oct 13, 2008)

I LOVE The City of Ember. Has anyone else here read it/seen the movie? I loved both the book and movie, although I liked the book more (of course). I also read The People of Sparks, but I can't find the third one anywhere.


----------



## cheesecake (Oct 13, 2008)

I love that book! I still need to see the movie and read the sequals, though. >.>
What are the names for both sequals?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 13, 2008)

The first sequel is called The People of Sparks. The prequel is The Prophet of Yonwood, and the second sequel and the fourth and final book is called The Diamond of Darkhold. Not sure if it's out yet, I just learned about it on Wikipedia.

Holy shit there's a movie now? Is it good?


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Oct 13, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> The first sequel is called The People of Sparks. The prequel is The Prophet of Yonwood, and the second sequel and the fourth and final book is called The Diamond of Darkhold. Not sure if it's out yet, I just learned about it on Wikipedia.
> 
> Holy shit there's a movie now? Is it good?


There's three sequels? I thought there were two. I can't wait to read them. :D The People of Sparks was good.

Yep, it came out on the 10th. I thought it was awesome. Lina and Doon were a bit too old, though (they certainly weren't 12 in the movie...).


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 13, 2008)

I enjoyed the book but I haven't got the stomach to see the film yet. I hate seeing films of books I've read, I always have way too high expectations...


----------



## ZimD (Oct 13, 2008)

Same. I always think it's going to be as amazing as the book but it never is.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 14, 2008)

I've read all of the books except for the Diamond of Darkhold (It is out). I want to see the movie, and I'm hoping they won't entirely ruin it. Unfortunately, the movie isn't playing anywhere near where I live.



			
				EmeraldLeafBlade said:
			
		

> Lina and Doon were a bit too old, though (they certainly weren't 12 in the movie...)


Saiorse Ronan (Lina) is about fourteen, which isn't that bad...

But Harry Treadaway (Doon) is 24, which I find mildly odd that he is playing a character half his age. O_O


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Oct 15, 2008)

> Saiorse Ronan (Lina) is about fourteen, which isn't that bad...
> 
> But Harry Treadaway (Doon) is 24, which I find mildly odd that he is playing a character half his age. O_O


Yeah, Lina wasn't _too_ bad age wise... but Doon... 24? O-o They should have at least made him act a little younger...


----------



## Felidire (Oct 17, 2008)

Release Date: 1 January 2009 (Australia)

=<


----------



## zuea (Oct 26, 2008)

i'm reading the fourth book now.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm sort of dreading it; most fantasy films are badly interpreted save the Harry Potter series and A Series of Unfortunate Events.


----------

